
Show HN: Redbeard Marketplace. A marketplace of iOS Apps with full source - neg2
http://redbeard.io/marketplace
======
neg2
Hi All,

We've just launched the Redbeard Marketplace as a place where customers can
purchase complete end to end native (Obj-C/Swift) apps developed exclusively
by the Redbeard Team. We’ll have clones of some of the biggest brands out
there so you get to know how an App like Twitter is developed for example.
We’re launching with 2 Apps, Taskeedo (Which is totally FREE) and RBnB, our
AirBnB inspired clone that’s available right now.

Right now we're trying to get a feel for whether there's any demand moving
forward with Objective-C or if we should just concentrate all our efforts on
Swift only (It's very time consuming having to write each app twice). So it's
a decision we're hoping the community can help us with.

~~~
brudgers
I think the idea of a marketplace for open source iOS apps is an interesting
idea. On the other hand, if all the apps are from one source, it might not be
a marketplace in a strong sense. Anyway, it's an interesting start.

Good luck.

